# Corner material of choice



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Thanks for the links Ice. I just spent two hours reading the first link, all 22 pages of it. I have to go get some work done now but will read the other links tonight. I know some of this was talked about in that post but had some specific questions for you if you get some time. Wanted to ask them now while they are fresh in my head after reading that whole thread. By the way I really like your TT crown molding jobs.
> 
> 1. Do you use mostly mud set TT? I know you said you like the spray adhesive on soffits but on regular 90 degree vertical corners do you use the MS? When you use MS do you ever use staples also or is the MS good enough as long as the framing/rock job was done good? You said you use a scrap piece of TT to mark your corner every two feet. Do you do this on corners when using MS or just when you spray adhesive the bead on?
> 
> ...


cool...sounds like you want to step up you game !!
mostly glue is what I like but if the is a corner I know that will get hit its going to use a mud set bead.... or a bb bead.
if your going a 3 coats job on a corner in one day I have used hot mud but I use mud max glue ....and tt bead will use less mud when coating.
steel bead will use more mud. 
TOOLS ...if you dont have a tube I think you will like it.
great for back filling and so so much more .I dont use tips on my tube but a lot of finishers do. I use to run durabond in my tube so had to be fast and run a bead down the seams on the ceiling so I got real good at it. now I use ff so there is no need for durabond for me. AP mud with ff will dry faster then paper ...
if you get a tube you will need
3'' to start and pole 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Columbia-Standard-Drywall-Corner-Flusher.html

with your tube I like this
http://www.all-wall.com/Red-Diamond-Bucket-Piston.html

and if you ever get a box I would start up with this 8''
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/Columbia-Fat-Boy-Flat-Box.html

best tube is my red tube but this is the next best one :thumbup:
http://www.westtechtools.com/tapeprocompoundtube.aspx


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes I want to step things up a bit. I think I got stuck in a rut using and doing things that worked but want to start trying some new and better things and also spend some money on new tools to be more efficient and do a better job. I do remodeling so I stick my foot into a lot of different parts of the job. So drywall is a smaller portion of my business. On bigger jobs I sub out the drywall because guys like you are just so much faster. But something like a simple basement finish or bathroom remodel and stuff like that we do ourselves and have been for years. What we do works and looks good so we have just kept doing that but I would like to step it up and provide a better product and service and also make it easier on us at the same time.

For your inside corners are you using FF? I think I have the bead figured out, at least until I get some in my hands and play with it. But for the tools and please bear with me since all we use is pans and knives and I have zero experience with other tools. For an inside corner you use the tube to spread mud, does that 3" flusher go on the end of the tube to apply and spread the mud before tape? Or do I need a different head to go on the tube to apply the mud before tape? Then put tape on. Then do you use a roller to get the tape in the corner like these guys or just use the flusher to set the tape, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2B9qsQ_uAQ? These guys used a roller and then the flusher. After the 3" flusher coat dries do you feather it out more with another coat and knife?

Then for outside corners with glue seems pretty straight forward. For mud set outside 90 corners any special tools for them? 

With FF do you use a banjo?

I'm thinking I will pick up the tube, head to put mud on inside corner, inside corner roller if needed?, flusher and pole, bucket piston. Anything else right away? That should be a good start to play around and learn how to use them on the first job. Then can add more for each future job.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Yes I want to step things up a bit. I think I got stuck in a rut using and doing things that worked but want to start trying some new and better things and also spend some money on new tools to be more efficient and do a better job. I do remodeling so I stick my foot into a lot of different parts of the job. So drywall is a smaller portion of my business. On bigger jobs I sub out the drywall because guys like you are just so much faster. But something like a simple basement finish or bathroom remodel and stuff like that we do ourselves and have been for years. What we do works and looks good so we have just kept doing that but I would like to step it up and provide a better product and service and also make it easier on us at the same time.
> 
> For your inside corners are you using FF? I think I have the bead figured out, at least until I get some in my hands and play with it. But for the tools and please bear with me since all we use is pans and knives and I have zero experience with other tools. For an inside corner you use the tube to spread mud, does that 3" flusher go on the end of the tube to apply and spread the mud before tape? Or do I need a different head to go on the tube to apply the mud before tape? Then put tape on. Then do you use a roller to get the tape in the corner like these guys or just use the flusher to set the tape, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2B9qsQ_uAQ? These guys used a roller and then the flusher. After the 3" flusher coat dries do you feather it out more with another coat and knife?
> 
> ...


ff inside corner and I dont use a roller all the time but it is a good tool. i use the one with rubber wheels ....I think paper is fine to use if you tape coat is ap or black led and its mixed up:thumbup: the roller makes it easyer to flush and you will need to cut and file your 5'' knife down on one side so you dont cut the ff crease and it helps on your 3 ways

homex bango is what you should start off with

one more thing. if you 2nd coat with a flusher you dont need much mud and i feel that the tip leaves to much mud for a lot of finishers and they give up on it ....thats why I just run a 3/8 bead of mud in my corners and flush it...no need to feather but there is nothing better then a hawk and knife and going old school and running opposite corners !


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2B...lease laugh my ass off at the 4 minute mark ?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> ff inside corner and I dont use a roller all the time but it is a good tool. i use the one with rubber wheels ....I think paper is fine to use if you tape coat is ap or black led and its mixed up:thumbup: the roller makes it easyer to flush and you will need to cut and file your 5'' knife down on one side so you dont cut the ff crease and it helps on your 3 ways
> 
> homex bango is what you should start off with
> 
> one more thing. if you 2nd coat with a flusher you dont need much mud and i feel that the tip leaves to much mud for a lot of finishers and they give up on it ....thats why I just run a 3/8 bead of mud in my corners and flush it...no need to feather but there is nothing better then a hawk and knife and going old school and running opposite corners !


Yes that helps a lot. Couple more questions to just clear some things up. How do you apply your mud for inside corners? Do you use a tube with no head and spread with knife? Or should I get an inside corner applicator tip for the tube also? I'm a little confused on what the best way to apply mud for the inside corners are? Right now I just use a knife and pan.

Then to set the FF for inside corners do you use a knife if you don't use a roller? Would I be better off just picking up a roller right away?

So a typical inside corner would be applying mud with tube, then setting FF with a knife or flusher? Then let dry? Then use the tube without a head and run a bead of mud down the corner and then use the 3" flusher head? Does this sound about right or am I missing something here? Sorry for being a pain, just trying to make sure I understand the process when using tools and what each tool does so I can place an order for what I need.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Yes that helps a lot. Couple more questions to just clear some things up. How do you apply your mud for inside corners? Do you use a tube with no head and spread with knife? Or should I get an inside corner applicator tip for the tube also? I'm a little confused on what the best way to apply mud for the inside corners are? Right now I just use a knife and pan.
> 
> Then to set the FF for inside corners do you use a knife if you don't use a roller? Would I be better off just picking up a roller right away?
> 
> So a typical inside corner would be applying mud with tube, then setting FF with a knife or flusher? Then let dry? Then use the tube without a head and run a bead of mud down the corner and then use the 3" flusher head? Does this sound about right or am I missing something here? Sorry for being a pain, just trying to make sure I understand the process when using tools and what each tool does so I can place an order for what I need.


there are two ways...dry taping and wet taping 
wet tape is with auto tools...like a banjo and dry taping is mud , tape and wipe 

dry taping is good for small jobs. my process is
1 run bead 
2 flush
3 put ff in corner / roll it into corner if needed
4 flush
2nd coat
1 run bead and flush

wet taping / run bead to back fill any gaps (add mesh if needed)
1 run banjo down corner and roll if needed
2 flush


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

ok here is my bead i run in my corners I did this slow for video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47qK8xFC_2Y


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> there are two ways...dry taping and wet taping
> wet tape is with auto tools...like a banjo and dry taping is mud , tape and wipe
> 
> dry taping is good for small jobs. my process is
> ...


Thank you, all makes sense now. Sometimes it takes me a little while to get it. I"m going to order some tools in the next week or two and then hopefully get some drywall jobs to play around with them on. I have one basement coming up so that will be my learning experiment. 

Thanks again for all your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

platinumLLC said:


> Thank you, all makes sense now. Sometimes it takes me a little while to get it. I"m going to order some tools in the next week or two and then hopefully get some drywall jobs to play around with them on. I have one basement coming up so that will be my learning experiment.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help. :thumbsup:


did you see how clean my tube tip is....I got more videos hold on


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xvPQpj0j1c

this back fills and is faster then a spoon..lol just a little joke


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JACoVTKQA

ff in corner...I did not use a roller on this job and no mess 
the next day I ran one more bead and flushed it and I was done


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> may I please laugh my ass off at the 4 minute mark ?


I never got that far...lol every time I watched this I stopped it at the 2 min mark :whistling now you made my Laugh moore


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

blacktop said:


> may I please laugh my ass off at the 4 minute mark ?





icerock drywall said:


> I never got that far...lol every time I watched this I stopped it at the 2 min mark :whistling now you made my Laugh moore


Ya I laughed also when he was "putting more mud on" and I've never even used a roller before. It was just the first video I found of a roller and just posted it to show what I was asking.

Thanks icerock for the videos. I'm pretty excited to do some finishing now. It has never been one of the parts of a job I have enjoyed but hopefully with some new tools it will go easier and be faster and look nicer. I'll get the angle tools this round and then start looking into boxes and what not.


----------

